
Show HN: Exobrain like IFTTT, but free, open source - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/pjf/exobrain
======
ocdtrekkie
The biggest concern I have, is I haven't found one of these that really meets
all my needs. I want it self-hosted, it has to be expandable with plugins, and
it needs to have a wide enough userbase and dev community for plugins to be
actively developed and maintained.

Mayhem, as I mentioned, is really cool (for Windows), and it has plugins, but
since it isn't maintained, it's limited. It supports doing INSTEON actions,
but not listening for INSTEON events, and the types of modules it can handle
are limited. I had to get a separate program (PopTrayU) to check my email,
because Microsoft only built a plugin for Outlook, which isn't installed on
the machine I run it on.

A lot of these, bip.io included, are more heavily dependent on cloud services.
If I wanted to use cloud services, I'd use IFTTT. I want self-hosted
alternatives. (Why would I need a Trello plugin or a Slack plugin if I like
self-hosting my data?!?! I don't mind them existing, but there should be self-
hosted options here.)

------
NicoJuicy
I kinda dig the whole automating thing.

The alternatives for above ( freshly found) that are worth mentioning are:

[https://bip.io/](https://bip.io/) and
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

------
ocdtrekkie
Have you seen Microsoft's Mayhem project? They open sourced it, nobody seemed
to notice it existed, and then they abandoned it.

I'm using it to run my home automation system right now.

